# Tai Chi entry on MT Encyclopedia



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Tai_Chi_Chuan


----------



## taichiseeker_mk

Nice idea, but I want to know if it is always same as en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tai_chi

I mean, Does the page synchro-update with wikipedia.org


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We initially started things by mirroring as much of the wiki articles as we could. Our intent though is to allow them to each develop in their own way. Some bits that were added here, have been rolled back into the Wiki, and new changes from wiki have been rolled into MT. (They use the same content license.)

The only way it will sync up, is if someone here does it though. Personally, I'd like to see our entries become unique in themselves.


----------

